# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Sealing Ceramic Glass Cooktop

## whyme112299

I have prurchased a smeg ceremic glass cooktop at auction. It did not have the sealing tape with it as it is a refurbished one. It also does not have the clips that are used to install it to the benchtop 
Can anyone with some knowledge of this advise if it is OK to seal with silicon sealer? 
That would accomplish both the sealing requirement and also hold the cooktop firmly in place on the benchtop, but I'm a bit concerned wheter the silicon will stand up to the heat generated at the point where the glass sits on the benchtop - it gets pretty hot 
Alan

----------


## Master Splinter

Pop to the local auto parts place and get some of the high temperature silicone seal used in place of automotive gaskets.  It's quite happy at boiling water + temperatures (300 degrees, off the top of my head), and I don't think your hotplate will be getting that hot on the edges!

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
I'd ring or email Smeg to see if you can get an installation kit for it. Some hotplates come with a plasticine type seal. It comes in strips which you lay on the top first then set the cooktop on top and trim off the excess. It sort of looks like blutac but is obviously upto taking the heat. I wouldn't use silicone, you'll never get it out without destroying your tops if it needs servicing. 
Smeg should also have the clips to secure it, although these aren't usually anything flash, just a peice of metal about 70mm long with a 10mm bend at one end secrewed into the underside of the unit to clamp it down with a 10mm self taper. You may even see holes on the bottom for this purpose. 
Google the model number for an installation guide to if you don't have one.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## whyme112299

Thanks guys 
smeg dont sell the installation kit seperately, I already checked that, so its back to using silicone. 
I have obtained some silicone from repco that is rated up to 200 deg C, so I will try that. 
Point taken about removal later for servicing, so I will only use a small bead around the outside, The glass sits a couple of mm above the bench top as it is actually supported on the benchtop by the bottom casing of the cooktop and not the glass itsself. So i will be able to run a sharp knife around it underneath the glass if i want to remove later - as long as i only use a relatively small bead 
Thanks guys for you assistance 
Alan

----------

